Is it possible to keep websockets connected on Node.js server restart? - chintan39
======
davelnewton
I don't see how; they're attached to the Node process. You could _reconnect_ ,
but that may be it. I'm curious to find out if you hear differently.

This might also be a good question for Stack Overflow.

